
Chinese gene editing scientist missing amidst rumors of arrest - jelliclesfarm
http://time.com/5469111/he-jiankui-scientist-missing-gene-edited-babies/
======
cevi
The obvious conspiracy theory: instead of arresting him, the chinese
government quietly offered him a job.

